# [SOLVED] Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

After recently downloading the service pack, I've had issues with my computer, including the themes service not working. I want to uninstall the pack so that I can do a system repair using my disc because my disc is older than the service pack. However, the service pack doesn't show up on the programs list. If I try to uninstall by looking at windows update or the command prompt I get an error message that says:

Installer encountered an error: 0x80073712
The component store has been corrupted.

I have already done a sfc file checker thing through the command prompt, and it said that some files were corrupted, and I couldn't access the log (access denied). I'm currently running the 64 bit version of Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

Have you tried system restore?


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

Unfortunately, there are no restore points prior to the installation of the service pack (today).


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

(I couldn't figure out how to edit a post)
I did eventually access the sfc scan data. Have a look if you think you can help.
*http://www.2shared.com/document/v4dC...fcdetails.html*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

How to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

Here's the thing. In my first post I listed the problems I encountered with trying each of the methods in that link. I guess I'll be stuck on classic theme for a while. If anyone knows more than the first link on a Google search please help.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

To use your installation disk for a repair you'll have to slipstream SP1 into your os disk. Here's how to do it: Slipstream Windows 7 SP1 into a Installation DVD or ISO File - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

But wouldn't I have to have a slipstream version of Windows for the repair disc to work?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

Yes and that link fully explains how to do it. You use the files from the os you have now and download the service pack that applies to your os. 64 bit service pack in your case.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

You can use the ERD disk to run repairs without worrying about Sp1 uninstall.....


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

That set of utilities (DaRT) is only legally available for enterprise customers with premiere agreements and Software Assurance on their Windows licenses, at which point MDOP (which includes DaRT) can then be licensed for an additional fee per seat. Acquiring it any other way is a violation of copyright and illegal in most countries of the world. I'm all for helping people, bit I'm of the opinion we should avoid breaking laws when doing so, especially when there are other free and legal ways to do so (the widows recovery environment off of the installation DVD, for instance, which is a subset of the DaRT environment).


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

So, is the slipstream my best (legal) option then? It seems that my windows installation DVD can't really help.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

In my opion yes. Your os disk will come up as a newer version of this os is installed if you try a repair without slip streaming Sp1.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*



cluberti said:


> That set of utilities (DaRT) is only legally available for enterprise customers with premiere agreements and Software Assurance on their Windows licenses, at which point MDOP (which includes DaRT) can then be licensed for an additional fee per seat. Acquiring it any other way is a violation of copyright and illegal in most countries of the world. I'm all for helping people, bit I'm of the opinion we should avoid breaking laws when doing so, especially when there are other free and legal ways to do so (the widows recovery environment off of the installation DVD, for instance, which is a subset of the DaRT environment).


Forgive me I completely forgot it is a Pro tool only!


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

BTW what do you mean by theme service not working????????????? Are you using third party theme????


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

If you go to the computer services (services.msc in start search bar) there is a service called themes that is related to Windows Aero and such. The themes service gives me an error message after attempting to start it:

Windows could not start the Themes service on Local Computer.
Error 126: The specified module could not be found.


----------



## nice_guy75 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

See here: Error 126: The specified module could not be found when starting a service


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Unable to uninstall Windows 7 Service Pack 1*

Nice guy75, thanks a ton for that link. I found out that there were some certain files that were absent from my system32 folder. I used a different laptop and copied the themeservice.dll and some other file into my computer, and now it works great! Hopefully the service pack doesn't give me any issues, and thanks everyone for helping!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great how about marking the "solved" in the first thread.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad that you got it sorted out. You will have to slipstream the Sp1 though if ever in the future you need to do a repair of the OS.


----------



## Slurgly (Jun 3, 2011)

The thing about that is it doesn't let you use system restore off of the install disc...and that's saved me before. I'll leave things as be until another noticeable problem arises.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You don't use a disk for system restore. The disk is used for a repair of the operating system. Your disk will not work now for a repair as it does not have Sp1 on it.


----------

